# Bending a cable rod?



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Try a Tilt Tamer. Mounts on your existing cable rod and comes with an additional rod, cable slide, and string stop bumper. I've been using one and it does what it claims. Do a search for posts started by oldbuck. He is the inventor, and he has posted his test results for various bows.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the idea I was hoping to avoid attaching another gadget to my bow. The bent rod idea seems simpler. I know enough to be dangerous though. It may not be workable.


----------



## kawabunga (Oct 21, 2009)

I've done a couple, you can get them off old bows, also found 3/8" aluminum rod at Ace here and that worked also. Just have to play around with the amount of bend in it, I guess as close as you can get the cables centered without touching the fletching, also watch the string stopper. I had to swap cables on my GT500 and flip the slide also, you will feel a difference in the way it holds. 

I would say the Tilt Tamer would probably be a great way to go if you want a no hassle setup but if you like to tinker it's pretty easy and you can just bolt your original back on.


----------



## glücklicher (Aug 23, 2008)

mitchell said:


> Thanks for the idea I was hoping to avoid attaching another gadget to my bow. The bent rod idea seems simpler. I know enough to be dangerous though. It may not be workable.


That is what you mean http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1403550&p=1060405238#post1060405238

Here is the complet Tread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1403550&pagenumber=


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

It looks like a very informative thread, If only my German was better.


----------



## glücklicher (Aug 23, 2008)

When I have time, I will post a small movie where I with a cross-line laser at the middle part and point laser at the arrow the tension of the middle section and the camlean.
One with straight rod, compared with cranked rod.
sorry, my english is poorer than your german


----------



## harden13 (Oct 20, 2006)

I use offset rods on my Guardian and Commander with a drop away rest to achieve minimum cable offset and minimum vane clearance. I contacted PSE, as they use offset rods, told them what I wanted and they fixed me right up. If you have a PSE dealer, they can fix ya up also. Also one of the string suppressor makers on here could likely take care of your needs.

Worked wonders on my binaries by the way.

Maarc


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

glücklicher said:


> When I have time, I will post a small movie where I with a cross-line laser at the middle part and point laser at the arrow the tension of the middle section and the camlean.
> One with straight rod, compared with cranked rod.
> sorry, my english is poorer than your german


When my neice is here , I'll have her translate. Her german is pretty good.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

The Tilt Tamer is a little expensive to my tastes, so I ordered a Martin TRG+SOS off their online store. Haven't tried it yet, will know in a few weeks.

Maybe if you went to a cheap box store and looked for a generic brand or an Allen cable guard, and used that to bend. They used sell them to put on most kids and cheap bows, and they usually have their own bracket which bolts into the sight holes (but I'm pretty sure you can remove the rod from the bracket). Most should be 3/8" thick. I would go to like Academy, Gander Mountain, Big 5, etc. to look for something like that. That way if you bend it and you don't like it, you can go back to your original.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Just a comment of topic but pertinent. if you use the Google Chrome Web Browser it will translate web pages for you if you want it to, it'll ask "Do you want Google Chrome to translate this page for you?" right below the tabs, great browser with better virus protection. I love the browser and have been using for about a year now, once you try it you probably wont go back to anything else.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

To me the rod is not the problem. The problem is how do you get a sharp bend in the rod without a huge radius where the bend starts or a kink at the same point in the rod?
The angle of the bend could be worked out by trial and error. The rod length could be worked out the same. I do like the bent rod idea rather than a bolt on bracket and rod. Any AT member have equipment to bed rods and could sell for a reasonable price??


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Tunaboy said:


> To me the rod is not the problem. The problem is how do you get a sharp bend in the rod without a huge radius where the bend starts or a kink at the same point in the rod?
> The angle of the bend could be worked out by trial and error. The rod length could be worked out the same. I do like the bent rod idea rather than a bolt on bracket and rod. Any AT member have equipment to bed rods and could sell for a reasonable price??


I understand the misgivings about spending money on a bolt on item like the Tilt Tamer that seems so simple, but the trial and error you mention is exactly the reason to go ahead and buy. The adjustability provided by the Tilt Tamer makes it easy to setup and adjust to the optimal position for your bow .... and when you buy a new bow, you can just move it to that one if you want. 

By a combination of moving the mounting bracket back/forward and adjusting the stickout of the angled rod, you can easily adjust so that you have complete vane and string clearance at brace height while having minimal clearance between the shaft and the cables at full draw.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I realize what you are saying about the TT is true but I for one am as cheap as the day is long. If I could get a bent rod that is a little long on the shaft side and a little long on the bent side I could do the same thing with out a lot of bolt ons and either let the bent rod go when I sell the bow or pull it out and put the OEM one back in place. For me simple is better. I would still like to find an AT member who can give me a nice sharp bend in a 3/8" aluminum rod and I could take it from there.


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't the cables get in the way of your sight?


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Some say that they do but not distracting. The unit still puts some pressure on the cables so you are not blocked. I know that Bowtech has the Flex thing and Martin has a version as well. Not sure how they handle the cable question.


----------



## BADARCHERMAN (Jan 5, 2005)

I just bent an aluminum rod from Lowes for a binary cam bow with cam lean. Before the new rod, my sight pin was noticeably left of the arrow rest/string plane, as most bows are with cable guards. After the new rod the bow shot six inches right at 20 yds. I had to move my sight 16 clicks to the right, bringing my pin directly in line with the string and rest. The bow shot the best it has ever shot, busted nock at 44 yds., and I haven't had a chance to retune yet. But I suspect it is close to perfect by the way it shoots! Try it if you have cam lean issues


----------



## glücklicher (Aug 23, 2008)

Tunaboy said:


> To me the rod is not the problem. The problem is how do you get a sharp bend in the rod without a huge radius where the bend starts or a kink at the same point in the rod?
> The angle of the bend could be worked out by trial and error. The rod length could be worked out the same. I do like the bent rod idea rather than a bolt on bracket and rod. Any AT member have equipment to bed rods and could sell for a reasonable price??


The problem is not the sharp bend. You need not a sharp bend and a huge radius. Look at my rod.The bending angle is not as significant. It is also a solid angle can not be set in the Tilttamer. You have to push only the curved bar in the right place and then been to appropriate length. It is not very complicated. BUT your Problem is to buy a cableglyder. My Glyder is selfmade. Your orginal Glyder will not work with a curved pipe

Bow is in entirety










Bow pulled out










Here can you see the tilttamer. The angle is not adjustable


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

Is this mainly an issue with binary cams? I shoot a single cam system and have my sight adjusted all the way to the right to be in the bullseye. I am new to archery and trying to learn all I can. Shoot an old Buckmasters right now.


----------



## glücklicher (Aug 23, 2008)

BADARCHERMAN said:


> I just bent an aluminum rod from Lowes for a binary cam bow with cam lean. Before the new rod, my sight pin was noticeably left of the arrow rest/string plane, as most bows are with cable guards. After the new rod the bow shot six inches right at 20 yds. I had to move my sight 16 clicks to the right, bringing my pin directly in line with the string and rest. The bow shot the best it has ever shot, busted nock at 44 yds., and I haven't had a chance to retune yet. But I suspect it is close to perfect by the way it shoots! Try it if you have cam lean issues


At first, you must do a papertune. The new right place for my rest is 1/10 " to the left side. The next and last step is the correction the pin


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

Badarch: Can you explain how you bent the rod and at what angle and did your old cable slide work?? Was it hard getting the positioning right?


----------



## BADARCHERMAN (Jan 5, 2005)

I used a 3/8 rod that was several feet long. I had read about this from other posts on AT. I made a small bend away from the arrow rest at the point where the rod exits the riser, then I made a gradual bend using several different size wooden posts until I got one that gave me the least nock travel on my draw board. I have several different slides laying around, so I slightly modified one to give good cable clearance. I still have not had time to paper tune, but I will post when I get some results. Also some pics to follow when I get everything polished up and looking nice.


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

Darton uses a bent cable rod on their new DS-3800, maybe you could buy one to replace your existing one?

http://www.dartonarchery.com/


----------

